# Finally found our Chi girl!!



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Pepper is going to have a sister! We have been looking for quite a while for the perfect one for us and we found her. :hello1: I couldn't believe she was still available, her choco merle sis was already sold but I love this little silver merle and she was the one I wanted.















3 weeks

























5 weeks


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww she is stunning!!
So are you getting another pom aswell as a chi soon? lol
Busy time at your place, but full of cuteness. x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH WOW! She is gorgeous!!! I love merles! So pretty! I bet Pepper will be so happy


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol, yeah yeah I know! But yes we will have three little ones when all is said and done. But no more after that I swear!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Awe yay!!!!!! She's adorable!!! Shes about the same age as Mousse is!!! I'm so excited for you Gail!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> OH WOW! She is gorgeous!!! I love merles! So pretty! I bet Pepper will be so happy


Yes I think she will be very happy to have someone to play with, I mean we play with her but during the day the kids are at school and I have my one year old so I can't play with her constantly although I try to get down on the floor and play with my son and her at the same time lol.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Awe yay!!!!!! She's adorable!!! Shes about the same age as Mousse is!!! I'm so excited for you Gail!


Yeah and they look a lot alike too! Is he a long coat?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes beautiful .......i love Merles!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

yeah! He's a long coat!! They do look a lot alike!! and so do our poms!! Go figure haha


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww congrats, she's beautiful! Love that cute little nose too.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Lol, yeah yeah I know! But yes we will have three little ones when all is said and done. But no more after that I swear!!


hmmmm....

ad·dic·tion (-dkshn)
n.
a. The condition of being habitually or compulsively occupied with or or involved in something.
b. An instance of this: had an addiction for fast cars.

LOL! I had to stop looking at breeder's website long enough to post to your thread!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> ad·dic·tion (-dkshn)
> n.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Gail she is just beautiful! They will love having eachother as sisters
Congrats...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You will have the 2 most beautiful babies,i am in LOVE with both of them.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow!!! She'll match Pepper perfectly Well done & good luck


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...... She is gorgeous!!!! Congrats, how exciting!!!!

Lori


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhhh...... She is gorgeous!!!! Congrats, how exciting!!!!
> 
> Lori


Yes I need a bag, :tappingfoot: lol!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww congrats gail. Cant wait to see them together x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is really exciting! You will certainly have your hands full with 3 babies and a human baby on top of that!!! Wow!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful. Congrats


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Aw congrats  thought of any names yet? Kudos to you a one year old and 3 pups, you're super mum.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

she's truly beautiful congratulations x


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

We are so happy for you, she is beautiful


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG how dare you find my dream chi... I want her.. lol


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I just added another pic that the breeder just sent me.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> OMG how dare you find my dream chi... I want her.. lol


lol!:foxes15:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

what a stunner!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love that first picture. She is just soo adorable.
When do you get her?
xx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

omg shes beautiful!! x


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm in love!!! :love5:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

She is really beautiful, I am so happy for you guys! Congratulations.. Deb


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

awe!! CUTE LITTLE PEANUT!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That first picture of her stole my heart. Who could resist that darling face? Can't wait till you get her home.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Very cute. But 3 puppies?! Ooooh boy! Haha

Congrats on finding your pup


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

She is beautiful..:hello1:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OHHH she is SO cute!!! I love her. I can't wait to watch her grow up in pics


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh my gosh. She is sooo adorable! Love that first pic!


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

What a keeper she is! You will do fine w/ another addition. Besides my 3 chi's, one being only 8 wks, I have several other dogs. Two are Newfies who are 6 & 8 mths old. Yes, I have a busy schedule, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

even her nose is multicolored!!! so freakin cute! i wanna eat her..reminds me of hersheys kisses lol


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh wow!! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats! She's gorgeous. She and Pepper will be best buds, I'm sure!!! I have 2 Merles, and they're wonderful! I have a Blue Merle Long Coat, and a Chocolate Fawn Merle Short Coat. I'd love to have another merle someday. Maybe I'll get some merle when we breed Jazmyn soon!


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

She is beautiful. I would love a merle x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats!! She is absolutely adorable!! I am so loving her coloring. You lucky girl!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous little girl she is. I love her symmetrical face & lil pinky nose 
Sooo cute her and Pepper will match x


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

she is so beautiful xx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> even her nose is multicolored!!! so freakin cute! i wanna eat her..reminds me of hersheys kisses lol


Haha Pidge! You and I are both obsessed with chocolate!!! But she would definitely make a cute chocolate dessert of some sort!!


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG if I was ever to get a merle (which I totally would LOL..I think they're gorgeous!) she would be what I'd want! My absolute FAV markings & all! She is perfection...I love her & I'm jealous.  Congrats - I can't wait until you bring her home!!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

beautiful! little girl


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, she's gorgeous. Beautifully marked. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------

